# Discussing DP with parents



## dave_81 (Apr 5, 2006)

I've suffered from DP for almost 10 years now; but have never spoken to anyone about it -- not even my parents. I was wondering if anyone had any advice as to how one goes about broaching this subject with one's parents etc. I really want to tell my parants about what I've been going through these past few years with respect to my DP; but it's such an odd and elusive disorder that I just don't where to start; they wouldn't understand what the hell I was going on about. How do I make them understand that it's a real disorder; that It makes one suffer terribly; that it affects me from the moment I wake up to the moment I go to bed; that it's like I've lost my soul etc. I simply don't know how to describe my DP to them in terms that they'd understand. So does anyone have any advice as to how one talks to one's parents/friends ect. about this horrible disorder? I could really use some feedback as I've been suffering on my own with DP for almost 10 years -- although I am currently receiving treatment for it.

Best,

dave_81


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I think the best way to tell them is to first tell it in your own words, and then show them this site....maybe when they will realize that this thing is actually real, and that thousands of people suffer from this they will be more accepting....

Nevertheless my experience with telling my parents was really positive, i think they quite understood it, and my dad even told me had similar symptoms to mine (not being quite one's self, a sense of detachment from the body) when he was 16 and 17, he said it disturbed him somewhat but then it just went away after a year or two. So even some positive feedback


----------



## dave_81 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, frony.

It's good to hear that your parents were so understanding and empathetic. I hope mine will be too. And I'm definitely going to show them this site, so that they realise that there are a lot of suffers out there and that DP is a really disorder. So thanks for the advice.

Best,

dave_81


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

My parents didn't really understand it when I explained it, but my mom certainly believed it. As she said, "Other people don't understand depression either unless they have suffered with it." My grandmother and several relatives are bipolar as well, so my family is experienced with how real mental illnesses are. Lucky for me, my mom didn't hesitate to get me a psychiastrist.

Be understanding and patient with your parents. Tell them in a calm matter (if you can; I was bawling my eyes out when I tried to explain and they were questioning me) that something has been bothering you, tell about it in your words and show them a few links regarding DP. They probably won't understand what you feel, but they will hopefully understand that it is causing serious pain.


----------



## jujuiball (Apr 27, 2006)

Well Dave we're all waiting to hear how it went. I recently talked to my mom about it. It's really funny I wasn't as scared of her reaction as I was afraid of how I'd feel after I'd crossed that barrier. The point is regardless of how people react it's good for you to talk about it.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Dave...I definitely recommend telling your parents. In fact, I recommend discussing your issues with anyone close to you. Part of getting OUT of your head is getting IN to the world around you.

Can I ask where your DP/DR originates? Anxiety/panic? Drugs? Etc.?


----------



## dave_81 (Apr 5, 2006)

Jack30 said:


> Dave...I definitely recommend telling your parents. In fact, I recommend discussing your issues with anyone close to you. Part of getting OUT of your head is getting IN to the world around you.
> 
> Can I ask where your DP/DR originates? Anxiety/panic? Drugs? Etc.?


Thanks for all the replies, guys; it really helps to know that I'm not alone.

I still haven't spoken to my parents about my DP; I wimped out. I just don't know where to start. It's been going one for soooooo long (almost 10 years now) that I'm used to keeping it a secret. I'm determined to speak to them about it soon, though.

Jack30 -- I think my DP started because of a traumatic event I went through when I was 15. There is a complicating factor, however: I was smoking cannabis at the time, so it could have been due to that --although I'm pretty sure it was triggered by the aforementioned traumatic event.

Best,

Dave_81


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I've been suffering from DP for about a month and a half now. I didn't tell my parents about it for three weeks, and at that point I didn't even know what DP was - I thought I was going insane, and I was scared that if I told people they'd only confirm my fears.
It is best to tell your parents, even though it is impossibly to truly communicate what DP feels like. You'll feel much better once they know and you can talk to them about it, I promise.


----------

